# Sigma to Announce New Lens Ahead of the PDN PhotoPlus Expo Which Begins on October 26, 2017



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 4, 2017)

```
<em>The breakthrough year for Sigma Global Vision Art, Contemporary and Sport lenses on display; brand new lens addition to be unveiled; Sigma Pros light up stage with new presentations </em></p>
<p><strong>Ronkonkoma, NY – October 4, 2017 </strong>– Sigma Corporation of America, a leading still photo and cinema lens, camera, flash and accessory manufacturer, will showcase its full line up of Sigma Global Vision lenses, including a brand-new addition to the line, at the upcoming PDN PhotoPlus Expo 2017 Expo held at the Jacob Javits Convention Center in New York City from October 26-28, 2017 (booth 837). The company will also have on hand its breakthrough optics for the cinema market – the Sigma Cine high-speed Primes and Zooms – as well as the Foveon sensor-based sd Quattro and Quattro H cameras. “Sigma has had a landmark year with the introduction of seven new lenses across our Global Vision and Cine product lines,” states Mark Amir-Hamzeh, president of Sigma Corporation of America. “Our research and development team is dedicated to creating superior optics that meet the ever-growing requirements of today’s high resolution cameras, taking advantage of every possible design and element to capture the greatest picture detail for both still and moving images. We look forward to showcasing the culmination of what has been a remarkable year in optical advancements for Sigma at this year’s PPE event.” Sigma 2017 introductions include the award-winning 14mm F1.4 DG HSM Art, 24-70mm F2.8 DG OS HSM Art, 135mm F1.8 DG HSM Art, 100-400mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM Contemporary Sigma Global Vision lenses and the new Sigma Cine FF High Speed 14mm T2 and 135mm T2 prime lenses.</p>

<p><!--more--> <strong>Sigma Special PPE Presentation – Sigma Pro Phenom Jen Rozenbaum</strong>

Sigma Pro Jen Rozenbaum will take the PPE stage on Wednesday, October 25, 11:00 AM – 12:30 PM to deliver a PPE Master Class on “How to make every woman look amazing.” Jen will share with attendees her vast experience in boudoir photography, providing top tips and secret tricks – from wardrobe to posing – that flatter all women. Jen’s presentation will help attendees understand how to best dress and pose any woman of any size and shape as well as gain confidence behind the camera whether they are shooting boudoir, wedding or seniors!</p>
<p><strong>Master Photographers Take the Sigma Stage</strong>

Showcasing the very best in photography craft, the expanded Sigma Pro family will headline the Sigma stage and offer attendees a behind the lens look at the techniques and technology that captured some of the year’s most outstanding photographs in the areas of aviation, editorial, glamour, landscapes, travel and weddings.</p>
<p>This year’s prestigious Sigma Pro PPE stage line-up includes outdoor sports and adventure travel photographer Liam Doran, aviation photo expert Jim Koepnick, renowned bird and travel photographer Roman Kurywczak, fearless woman photographer Jen Rozenbaum, and glamour and wedding photographer Jim Schmelzer.</p>
<p>For the Sigma Pro presentation schedule days and times, please visit: <a href="https://blog.sigmaphoto.com/event/photoplus-2017/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow noopener">https://blog.sigmaphoto.com/event/photoplus-2017/</a> ?</p>
<p><strong>Sigma Super Giveaways at PPE 2017</strong>

PPE 2017 attendees who visit Sigma at booth 837 will have a chance to enter and win a Sigma grand giveaway – a 24-70mm F2.8 Art – an MSRP value of $1299.00 USD!</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 4, 2017)

How about a razor sharp set of f/5.6 primes that have a large enough working DOF that you'll never know that the AF has randomly whiffed? 

- A


----------



## LSXPhotog (Oct 4, 2017)

Why do they KEEP MAKING lenses I want. LOL


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 4, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> How about a razor sharp set of f/5.6 primes that have a large enough working DOF that you'll never know that the AF has randomly whiffed?
> 
> - A



Most modern lenses can be f/5.6 or even f/8  I remember f/8 lenses with no autofocus at all, in fact, no focus at all.

Imagine a focus free lens.


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 4, 2017)

I am hoping to see a 60mm Macro Art with weather sealing and IF or update to 180mm Macro with Weather sealing.


----------



## Sharlin (Oct 4, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I remember f/8 lenses with no autofocus at all, in fact, no focus at all.
> 
> Imagine a focus free lens.



F/8 and be there, as they used to say.

Most disposable cameras are still fixed-focus, as were many early smartphone cameras (the latter, of course, relying on the tiny absolute aperture size). The first iPhone to get autofocus was the 3GS, for example.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 4, 2017)

They announce a new lens with no hint as to what it will be? Given their penchant for originality, it is hard to say what they are coming up with. My dream lens would be an affordable 500 f5.6 with same build quality and sharpness as a 500 f4, but at half the price and weight.


----------



## Mistral75 (Oct 4, 2017)

Admin is giving us a hint with the picture illustrating the article: it's the 70-200mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM | Sports that Sigma will unveil and showcase at PDN PhotoPlus Expo 2017.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 4, 2017)

MrFotoFool said:


> They announce a new lens with no hint as to what it will be? Given their penchant for originality, it is hard to say what they are coming up with. My dream lens would be an affordable 500 f5.6 with same build quality and sharpness as a 500 f4, but at half the price and weight.



Half the price and AF equal to the 135 Art, and I'll buy one.


----------



## geekyrocketguy (Oct 4, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> Sigma 2017 introductions include the award-winning 14mm F1.4 DG HSM Art



A 14mm f/1.4?! No way! -_-


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 4, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> Half the price and AF equal to the 135 Art, and I'll buy one.



I really want to make a DXO-like scoring site for AF hit rate. Something comprehensive with a battery of standardized tests of lenses on all bodies from the last 5 years.

We collectively believe the Art Prime AF situation to be:

20 = too wide to care, AF is pretty reliable
24 = AF is pretty reliable
35 = a hot, hot mess; non-dock-correctible spontaneous misses happen 
50 = a hot, hot mess; non-dock-correctible spontaneous misses happen 
85 = new more powerful AF setup, apparently much more consistent than the 35/50
135 = new more powerful AF setup, apparently much more consistent than the 35/50

...but I'd love to put a hit rate test and results database together. It would be stellar to see how a 135 Art does on my 5D3, for instance. It would also be nice to quantify just how bad/inconsistent the 35 Art is when shot wider than f/2.8 (hypothesis = not so good).

I don't have the time or budget to do this, mind you -- but it would be sweet if someone did. 

- A


----------



## Jopa (Oct 4, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > Half the price and AF equal to the 135 Art, and I'll buy one.
> ...



+1.27

No reliable AF = no deal. That's essentially the same as Zeiss making MF lenses (at least while we're waiting for the miracle mirrorless).

FoCal can theoretically provide you such numbers. The 85 art consistency is quite good.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Oct 4, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > Half the price and AF equal to the 135 Art, and I'll buy one.
> ...


I've had such a long running issues with Sigma's unreliable AF, I switched from the brand years ago and now for me it's Canon L's all the way. 
Having said that...the Canon mkI ef 35mm f1.4L AF was pretty reliable until you are in very low light. The it was dispotic and next to useless. I could get a lock on my 24-70L in light levels my 35L could only dream of. The ef 50mm f1.2 L wasn't much better. Both copies I had were consistently unreliable AF in anything other than bright light...which is bizarre considering it's intended usage.


----------



## Andries (Oct 4, 2017)

Mistral75 said:


> Admin is giving us a hint with the picture illustrating the article: it's the 70-200mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM | Sports



That was my first thought as well. I remember an article from 2016 stating they were going to replace the current 70-200 _'in the next comming years'_. If they announce now, then I assume the lens will be available somewhere 2Q18 or 3Q18. I expect it will be near as good as the Canon counterpart for 65-70% of the price (say €1.400 - €1.500).

I love my Canon 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS II, but the rear zoomring is bothering me. The fact that the tripod support is just at that zoom ring makes it harder to zoom while keeping the lens stable. All my other lenses have a front zoomring. You can simply put the tripod support on the base of your hand and zoom with easy. If the zoom ring for a new Sigma 70-200 Sport is in the front and image quality is (near) as good as the Canon, I might just sell it and get the Sigma instead. I already have several of the Sigma Global Vision line lenses and the USB dock, so if IQ is good, this one would fit in perfectly.


----------



## Jopa (Oct 4, 2017)

Andries said:


> Mistral75 said:
> 
> 
> > Admin is giving us a hint with the picture illustrating the article: it's the 70-200mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM | Sports
> ...



What if the AF accuracy is also 65-70% of Canon's?


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 4, 2017)

If you own few Sigma Global lens and USB dock, then you would be aware that a Sigma zoom requires calibration at 16 points. If you use FoCal for a proper AFMA calibration, then it takes 32 FoCal runs in total at very minimum to to get initial reading at every calibration point a, disconnect lens from camera at least 16 times, set AFMA value in lens via USB dock, rerun FoCal to confirm the adjustment value was adequate. 
Be prepared for at least 3 hours of ultimate fun and 1200-1500 shots taken while you at it. 
Better even, you would have to repeat this process in about 6-12 months as AFMA values would drift in lens a bit with time. 
It takes faster to calibrate 4 Sigma primes than a single zoom.
Sigma service centre won’t calibrate your lens at 16 points. They calibrate at 4 points and at x60 the focal length instead.
Regarding Canon 70-200 zoom ring located over tripod mount:
If you use the lens on tripod, it is not s problem. For handholding situationsIt takes 30 seconds to remove the collar. 
It makes the lens much more comfortable to use. Turning tripod ring by around 120 degree is another option.




Andries said:


> If the zoom ring for a new Sigma 70-200 Sport is in the front and image quality is (near) as good as the Canon, I might just sell it and get the Sigma instead. I already have several of the Sigma Global Vision line lenses and the USB dock, so if IQ is good, this one would fit in perfectly.


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 4, 2017)

Jopa,

Good thinking. It may hit the rock bottom ( FoCal was unable to identify AFMA settings for your lens, return AFMA value set in lens to 0 and start again) on your next camera. Compatibility is not guaranteed. The statement that Sigma will provide a fix via firmware is false. There are ongoing issues with Art lenses that cannot be fixed. 

Apart from AF accuracy, for Sigma Global lenses , all in camera image corrections must be switched off. If your requirement is a rapid OOC images delivery and you shoot jpegs then it may be an issue. 

All in all, the notion of owning a sharp but unsupported by Canon lens, leads to unpredictable outcomes.
Personally, I had enough. I run and gun with Canon trinity of latest and greatest lenses and that puts a smile on my face each time I am zooming in on an image for critical focus evaluation. 




Jopa said:


> What if the AF accuracy is also 65-70% of Canon's?


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 4, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> If you own few Sigma Global lens and USB dock, then you would be aware that a Sigma zoom requires calibration at 16 points. If you use FoCal for a proper AFMA calibration, then it takes 32 FoCal runs in total at very minimum to to get initial reading at every calibration point a, disconnect lens from camera at least 16 times, set AFMA value in lens via USB dock, rerun FoCal to confirm the adjustment value was adequate.
> Be prepared for at least 3 hours of ultimate fun and 1200-1500 shots taken while you at it.



Sure, yet all that effort does nothing for AF _consistency_, the real terror with Sigma glass. I went through great pains to use the USB dock during a 35 Art rental on my 5D3, got everything dialed in, but when shooting wider than f/2.8, the AF simply 'whiffed' inconsistently -- a complete miss either front or back -- at an alarmingly high rate. 

TL/DR: A dock is great for your run of the mill back- or front-focusing, but it's useless when the AF randomly and completely lays an egg.

- A


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 4, 2017)

Correct. Worse even on your next and unreleased camera body. It may hit the rock bottom. As per my previous post on this page.


----------



## WilliamJ (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm hoping for a 50-85 f2 to compliment their 24-35 f2 for the ultimate wedding combo - faster than typical f2.8 zooms but more flexible than a 2-prime combo like 35mm and 85mm.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 5, 2017)

WilliamJ said:


> I'm hoping for a 50-85 f2 to compliment their 24-35 f2 for the ultimate wedding combo - faster than typical f2.8 zooms but more flexible than a 2-prime combo like 35mm and 85mm.



I find the 24-35 f/2 intriguing, but was hoping they'd go all Triple Lindy and put out a whopper 24-50 f/2.

24-35 f/2 seems like a very limited FL range, until you think about the classic 135 f/2L vs. 70-200 f/2.8L IS II comparison that's often made here -- the whole 'Is covering that entire zoom range worth one stop?' argument. Except in this case, the faster 'prime' actually covers _two _ staple FLs. Full marks to Sigma for making a lens that Canon would never try.

I love the 28, 35 FOV and one of those two FLs would be my choice if you made me choose one FL for the rest of my days.

- A


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2017)

*600mm f/8*

My hope.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 5, 2017)

*I want an EF 50 f/1.4 IS USM but you don't see me hijacking the thread subject*



[email protected] said:


> My hope.



Hiding copy in subject changes?

#foul 

- A


----------



## RGF (Oct 5, 2017)

LSXPhotog said:


> Why do they KEEP MAKING lenses I want. LOL



I am glad they do. They put pressure on Canon to innovate and keep prices down


----------



## Ah-Keong (Oct 5, 2017)

Sigma 70-200mm f/2,8 DG OS HSM Art
Sigma 85-135mm f/1,8 DG OS HSM Art
Sigma 105mm f/2,8 DG OS HSM Makro Art


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 5, 2017)

It is true that Sigma 24-35 F2.0 is more flexible than 2 prime combo. Unfortunately, what Sigma marketing department calls 2 primes in a single lens is a hype. The lens is a very limited range zoom lens with optical qualities lesser than of a good Canon prime.

https://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=992&Camera=979&Sample=0&FLI=2&API=0&LensComp=994&CameraComp=979&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=2

not as sharp across the frame, strong vignetting wide open ( see the link above), iffy AF, objectionable bokeh qualities, strong CA, weak flair resistance.
the other issue is that F2.0 is not bright enough for the dance floor most of time anyway. there is a reason why slightly used Canon 35 F1.4 II L lenses are almost impossible to come across. They are so good that owners hold on to them forever.
On the other hand, there are truck load of Sigma 24-35 Art lenses listed on local classifieds at A$750 and going for about A$650.00 with price negotiation.




WilliamJ said:


> ...24-35 f2 for the ultimate wedding combo - faster than typical f2.8 zooms but more flexible than a 2-prime combo like 35mm and 85mm.


----------



## jabbott (Oct 5, 2017)

geekyrocketguy said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Sigma 2017 introductions include the award-winning 14mm F1.4 DG HSM Art
> ...


I noticed that as well. Derp. Guessing they meant _f_/1.8.


----------



## deorum (Oct 5, 2017)

Can we hope for an ART quality super tele lens? Like 300mm 2.8 or 400mm 2.8?
Because the existing lenses are not on par with the canon primes...


----------



## Jopa (Oct 5, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> If you own few Sigma Global lens and USB dock, then you would be aware that a Sigma zoom requires calibration at 16 points. If you use FoCal for a proper AFMA calibration, then it takes 32 FoCal runs in total at very minimum to to get initial reading at every calibration point a, disconnect lens from camera at least 16 times, set AFMA value in lens via USB dock, rerun FoCal to confirm the adjustment value was adequate.
> Be prepared for at least 3 hours of ultimate fun and 1200-1500 shots taken while you at it.
> Better even, you would have to repeat this process in about 6-12 months as AFMA values would drift in lens a bit with time.
> It takes faster to calibrate 4 Sigma primes than a single zoom.
> ...



WOW. I would definitely gave up. But imagine - all your pain would be gone in no time if Canon releases a mirrorless (EF mount of course). It will become a golden age for Sigma and Tamron.


----------



## jd7 (Oct 5, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> Apart from AF accuracy, for Sigma Global lenses , all in camera image corrections must be switched off. If your requirement is a rapid OOC images delivery and you shoot jpegs then it may be an issue.
> 
> All in all, the notion of owning a sharp but unsupported by Canon lens, leads to unpredictable outcomes.
> Personally, I had enough. I run and gun with Canon trinity of latest and greatest lenses and that puts a smile on my face each time I am zooming in on an image for critical focus evaluation.



I certainly take the points, but I have to say the way I see it, until Canon finds a way to make their in camera image corrections work properly with Sigma lenses I am just never going to turn on those functions so for me they are worthless as a selling point for Canon cameras. (Yes, I understand that Sigma uses a lens code which makes the camera think a Canon lens is attached, so in that sense it's not Canon's "fault".)

Obviously Canon can simply take the view they shouldn't have to worry about third party lens users - after all they make a very large range of lenses and they would rather you bought one of them than a third party lens - but at this point, for me the Sigma Art lenses are (in many cases) so good and such good value (and some fo the newer Tamrons are similar) that if they worked substantially better on another brand, such as Nikon, that is something which would make me seriously consider a move away from Canon.

Clearly there are people who have had problems with AF on their Sigma lenses - and I certainly understand why that would put you off the lenses. For my own part though, I am pretty happy with the AF on my 35 Art, 50 Art and 85 EX on my 6D, and I am not too worried about in camera JPGs, so I will persist with the Sigma lenses on a Canon body. Regarding AF, I haven't kept numbers but my feeling is the AF performance for my gear is pretty similar to what I got with my old Canon 35 f/2 IS. I have not owned any of the Canon L primes so I cannot compare any of those.


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 5, 2017)

yep, Sigma Art AF consistency on 6D is nearly spot on. I moved on to 5D III and subsequently to 5D IV and that's when the fan began 
If you intended to keep shooting with your 6D forever, then you may be just found the sweet spot.
short term vs mid to long term approach.
I am going to shoot with 5D IV for next 4 years at least and not looking to upgrade my Canon L-trinity of lenses. they are that good. Canon 16-35 F2.8 iii L is crazy sharp at 35 mm. it is so sharp it is ridiculous.
I decided to sell Sigma Art lenses while I can and am doing this with a very minor discounting if at all. Mid to long term I am better of with Canon lenses. 




jd7 said:


> .... I am pretty happy with the AF on my 35 Art, 50 Art and 85 EX on my *6D*, and I am not too worried about in camera JPGs, so I will persist with the Sigma lenses on a Canon body.


----------



## jd7 (Oct 5, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> yep, Sigma Art AF consistency on 6D is nearly spot on. I moved on to 5D III and subsequently to 5D IV and that's when the fan began
> If you intended to keep shooting with your 6D forever, then you may be just found the sweet spot.
> short term vs mid to long term approach.
> I am going to shoot with 5D IV for next 4 years at least and not looking to upgrade my Canon L-trinity of lenses. they are that good. Canon 16-35 F2.8 iii L is crazy sharp at 35 mm. it is so sharp it is ridiculous.
> ...



I don't see myself springing for a 5D IV in the foreseeable future (as good a camera as I am sure it is), but I can see myself breaking down and getting a 6D II one of these days. Will have to see if that makes any difference to my experience with the Sigma lenses.

Just reading around the net it does seem like 6D owners are often happier with their Sigma lenses than 5D series or 1D series owners. Wonder if there is any truth in that or if maybe I notice more when someone talks about the same model camera I have?!


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 5, 2017)

Imagine if Sigma simply refreshed their lenses so they were compatible with Canon AF. :


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 5, 2017)

it is absolutely true. I have calibrated a substantial number of Sigma Art lenses over last 3 years and I can confirm that Sigma Art AF is much more consistent on 6D bodies than on 5D or 1D series.




jd7 said:


> Just reading around the net it does seem like 6D owners are often happier with their Sigma lenses than 5D series or 1D series owners. Wonder if there is any truth in that or if maybe I notice more when someone talks about the same model camera I have?!


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 5, 2017)

this will kill value in first generation of Art lenses the moment it happens. speaking of which: 
there are couple of virtually new Sigma 150-600 Sport lenses that are listed on local classifieds at A$1200 negotiable. Owners are struggling to move the glass for about a month now. I should be able to pick one of them up for about A$1000 but have no use for it, really. 




YuengLinger said:


> Imagine if Sigma simply refreshed their lenses so they were compatible with Canon AF. :


----------



## kiwiengr (Oct 5, 2017)

How about an affordable 200 f2.0? I have the 135 Art plus an EF300 f2.8. Filling the gap would be good. Both lens do the job on the 5DIV.


----------



## docsmith (Oct 5, 2017)

Wow...so much animosity for Sigma's AF...

Just to offer the counterpoint, I own or have owned several of Sigma's Art or Sport lenses and have had a fantastic experience. I own primarily Canon lenses (16-35 f/4 IS, 24-70 II, 100L, 70-300L and 70-200 II, etc), so I have a representation to compare them too. What I can say is that my experience the 50A AF is better than the 50 f/1.4 (previously owned) and the 150-600S AF is better than the 100-400 M1 (previously owned). 

I am not trying to take away anything from those that have tried multiple copies and had bad experiences. It always sucks to hear. But obviously there are those that are having success with Sigma lenses otherwise, they'd be out of business.


----------



## raptor3x (Oct 5, 2017)

docsmith said:


> Wow...so much animosity for Sigma's AF...
> 
> Just to offer the counterpoint, I own or have owned several of Sigma's Art or Sport lenses and have had a fantastic experience. I own primarily Canon lenses (16-35 f/4 IS, 24-70 II, 100L, 70-300L and 70-200 II, etc), so I have a representation to compare them too. What I can say is that my experience the 50A AF is better than the 50 f/1.4 (previously owned) and the 150-600S AF is better than the 100-400 M1 (previously owned).
> 
> I am not trying to take away anything from those that have tried multiple copies and had bad experiences. It always sucks to hear. But obviously there are those that are having success with Sigma lenses otherwise, they'd be out of business.



I've got to agree with you, the 35A was a bit wonkey but the 50A was rock solid on my 5D3 and 1DX. That said, the AF was straight up unusable on my 1Ds3.


----------



## foto fuhrer (Oct 5, 2017)

I’ll ‘third’ the last two posters; I own more than a half dozen Sigma GV lenses and had no AF issues on my 1 series body (I’ve owned a handful of canon L lenses as well). The only Sigma lens I’ve had trouble with is the 180mm macro. Sometimes, I have to manually dial in the focus to get it to wake back up.

Looking forward to what Siggy has coming!


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 5, 2017)

If your body is 1Dx then you won’t run into major AF issues with sigma Art lenses. 1DxII owners would beg to differ though. 5D III is only slightly affected but not as bad as 5DIV bodies. 

Sigma Sports: Both 120-300 Sport and 150-600 Sport are consistently focusing lenses on any Canon or Nikon body.



foto fuhrer said:


> I’ll ‘third’ the last two posters; I own more than a half dozen Sigma GV lenses and had no AF issues on my 1 series body (I’ve owned a handful of canon L lenses as well). The only Sigma lens I’ve had trouble with is the 180mm macro. Sometimes, I have to manually dial in the focus to get it to wake back up.
> 
> Looking forward to what Siggy has coming!


----------



## Jopa (Oct 7, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> If your body is 1Dx then you won’t run into major AF issues with sigma Art lenses. 1DxII owners would beg to differ though. 5D III is only slightly affected but not as bad as 5DIV bodies.



My 85A is consistent on the 1dx2. Same AFMA number as the 5DsR. Focus shift is the only problem  But it's just one lens, it won't make much statistics.


----------



## jolyonralph (Oct 18, 2017)

Sigma 35mm Art on 5DSR here is a complete waste of time. Focus all over the place.


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi Jopa,

Sigma 85A is a consistently focusing lens on any body. 135A is different somehow. don't ask me why. hence your experience with 85A on 5DsR is accurate. I was referring to other Art lenses like 35A, 50A.... etc.

can I ask you: Are you sure about the focus shift on 85A? As I can report none, verified on at least 6 copies.
there are some strong CA wide open to F4, but no focus shift.



> .. Focus shift is the only problem..






Jopa said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > If your body is 1Dx then you won’t run into major AF issues with sigma Art lenses. 1DxII owners would beg to differ though. 5D III is only slightly affected but not as bad as 5DIV bodies.
> ...


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 18, 2017)

that would be a strong understatement. It is rather perfectly random instead. 



jolyonralph said:


> Sigma 35mm Art on 5DSR here is a complete waste of time. Focus all over the place.


----------



## Jopa (Oct 18, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> Hi Jopa,
> 
> Sigma 85A is a consistently focusing lens on any body. 135A is different somehow. don't ask me why. hence your experience with 85A on 5DsR is accurate. I was referring to other Art lenses like 35A, 50A.... etc.
> 
> ...



Alex, it could be the off-center AF points to blame as well. Tried the lens actually yesterday - the center point is pretty reliable, but those closer to the thirds are missing more often. Shot wide open so can't complain about focus shift


----------



## Hflm (Oct 18, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> yep, Sigma Art AF consistency on 6D is nearly spot on. I moved on to 5D III and subsequently to 5D IV and that's when the fan began
> If you intended to keep shooting with your 6D forever, then you may be just found the sweet spot.
> short term vs mid to long term approach.
> I am going to shoot with 5D IV for next 4 years at least and not looking to upgrade my Canon L-trinity of lenses. they are that good. Canon 16-35 F2.8 iii L is crazy sharp at 35 mm. it is so sharp it is ridiculous.
> ...


I use 85/1.4Art, 50/1.4Art and 24/1.4Art on two 5div bodies. 85 and 50 perform excellently, the 24 has more problems, especially for midrange objects. With DPAF, of course, I can work around that.


----------

